# members gender.



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,
I believe majority on this forum are ladies. I'm a guy. Are here more men on this forum? Just curious.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup. Some, but not a lot--quality, not quantity. NRD used to stand for New Rescue Dad, but since that was a year ago, I'm not so new any more. Lucky you, Vancouver area is one of my favorite places in the world. Oh, and I also have four cats--meant to get two but overshot the runway.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Totally off-topic: You live in the same area as me! A few friends of mine live in Surrey... in fact I'm going to visit them tomorrow. 

Anyway, there's not a lot of men around here. I don't know why, but it seems wherever you look, women are the ones to take over anything cat related.

PS: I might come and steal your cat.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Carmel said:


> PS: I might come and steal your cat.


Please don't steal. You would break my heart.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

NRD said:


> Yup. Some, but not a lot--quality, not quantity.


I guess, we are those called "different ones":smile:


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

There are a few men in the forums, however, we're mostly women.
But, I assure you, we're not "Old Cat Ladies".. yet!

=P hahah.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

AnaPanda said:


> But, I assure you, we're not "Old Cat Ladies".. yet!
> 
> =P hahah.


Psh. Speak for yourself. 19 is just a distant memory for me


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Psh. Speak for yourself. 19 is just a distant memory for me


Aww, hahah!

Well, if you have your kitties, you aren't lonely. :kittyturn


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I am proud to be a "crazy (old) cat lady"!

Okay, 32 isn't really old... though with my many health problems, I feel more like 82 most days! LOL

And I only have 2 cats, but there's no mention of numbers in the title, now is there? HA! I do meet the "crazy" part, though... too poor to be 'eccentric' LOL

I volunteer at a cat sanctuary for a rescue group, and last count there were 48 (though I think I missed a couple). Considering that I am a supervisor, and there 3+ days a week... I sort of consider them as "mine".
(After finishing quarantine, if they're okay and pass health inspection, 2 will be adopted this month! Guy already paid the adoption fee and everything! (just before we found out they might have calicivirus :? ))


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Yar, I'm a female, in case you guys haven't figured that out yet, hehe.  I'll be the big 30 at the end of May. Sometimes I feel like a crazy old cat lady...but at least I'm proud of it!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

For whatever it's worth, my husband is a cat guy and was the one who influenced me to get my first cat ever 5 years ago. So they're out there, for sure.


----------



## andrej (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm a cat guy and in minority here but I feel good though.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

old cat guy here, turned the half century mark last summer(on a friday the 13th) the only time I haven't been owned by a cat was the 8 years spent driving boats in the coast guard...my father always claimed he didn't like cat when I was growing up, but we had one anys ways, now there are 3 cats inside at my parents house plus the outdoor cats(thats where the polydactyls are coming from)


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess I'm a cat guy too, but really more of an animal guy. I live in an area where every house has some acreage even though it is close to the Twin Cities. We have a deer herd of about 30, several foxes, ducks, birds, squirrels, and the resident wild cat, who is presently, Midnight. The first wild cat we fed showed up about 30 years ago, hunting (and eating) voles under a bird feeder in the below zero snow. Then we had BonJovi (named by my granddaughter) who I fed under the porch for 8 years and he never let me touch him. We raised a wolf in the 70's (a whole 'nother story). So it's kind of about animals. We feed corn to the deer, ducks and other ground animals, dog food to the foxes, and sunflower seeds to the birds. Midnight - Well he is just spoiled beyond belief.  I have all this time because I'm also an old retired guy. :wink


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Well I'm cat lady for sure. We get around it by saying that two of the kitties are mine, and two are my bfs, lol. Even though all our friends know who does all the mommy-ing.

I'm 23. And Jitzu is 6 1/2, Torri is 3 1/2, and the boys are 2 1/2.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

We are close to age librarychick! I am female (I have no doubt my wordiness has given that away lol) and 22. My husband is a guy that is a cat person, but you are probably more likely to find him posting in a videogame forum then here


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

cat loving guy here.

i must say that i am glad there is a strong contingent of men here, it makes me realize that i am not alone.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

Mary_NH said:


> cat lady....have always had at least one cat in my life, now 4 plus fosters (but only one at a time now - sometimes would have up to 3).
> I'm ummmmmm 52.
> reading the ages on the posts I feel ANCIENT



that is exactly why i did not post my age 


all these daggum youngins!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Whaler said:


> that is exactly why i did not post my age
> 
> 
> all these daggum youngins!


Is 44 considered a "daggum youngin"? I'll be 44 next month. Oh, and I'm female.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

Thought I'd jump in!

Girl, obviously, and I just turned 16. So I definitely feel like the kid who wandered over to the adult table.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Is 44 considered a "daggum youngin"? I'll be 44 next month. Oh, and I'm female.


well, seeing as how you and i are within 3 years of each other, i would say _*yes!*_


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I will admit I am a crazy cat dad. I was a cat hater for 53 years before my first cat came to me. 
After I came out of the closet, I gave a speech at a safety meeting on hearing protection and not being able to hear my cat purr, I was amazed at how many of my male coworkers have cats.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Marshel said:


> I will admit I am a crazy cat dad. I was a cat hater for 53 years before my first cat came to me.
> After I came out of the closet, I gave a speech at a safety meeting on hearing protection and not being able to hear my cat purr, I was amazed at how many of my male coworkers have cats.


My boyfriend didn't really dislike or like cats, but he'd never had a companion animal in his life (dog or cat)...he's 30 now. It took some time for him to get used to the girls and their quirks, but every time he tells me he "loves his kitties" I just melt. 

I was amazed at how many of my male co-workers have cats as well...they outnumber the women at my work! One even does rescues and a little TNR. I was really impressed. We have great conversations...I can talk about my kitties all day and so can he.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> .... but every time he tells me he "loves his kitties" I just melt.


That's how I feel when my SO says things like "I never knew cats could be so awesome, then I met Mow." or "Wow, I really love that little cat." 

Every night before we hang up/log off he always tells me to give Mow a hug and kiss from Daddy. Just make me mushy inside.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

When Tweezer passed away I was e-mail chatting with one of my male co-workers about how upset I was. Turns out he has a cat that he is *extremely* fond of and that cat is black with long fur just like Tweeze was! This 40 year old man was a great comfort to me.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm of the female species and will be 21 in September.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

*waves fist in air*

Dang you kids! Get off my lawn!!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised at how many people here are in their 20s! For some reason I thought there weren't many of us. I'm 24. Will be 25 in May.

I'm a girl, but my boyfriend has loved cats for longer than I have (I used to be kind of wary of cats). He was the one who originally suggested we get a cat. Yet in the end, I ended up being the "crazy cat lady" of the household!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a female, no SO to speak of  I knew I liked cats but I never thought I could have one because of my allergies and intolerance to allergy meds until i found Bengals!!! Now I'm offically a crazy cat lady. My family and friends have told me I'm not allowed to get a third cat (which I want to do) until I get a husband first. I think they are afraid guys will run the other way if I have more than two cats.

Anyone care to guess how old I am? I'm just interested to see what people think.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol, not me. I have failed miserably regarding people in this forum. Most everyone is much younger then I assumed, and it turns out several people here are men that I assumed were women


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Don't let my username fool you. I'm female.  As for age, well...I'm feeling old right now, because my daughter turns 30 tomorrow. Let's just say I'm older than anyone else who has posted in this thread (at least those who have admitted their age!).


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Mary_NH said:


> my oldest son is 33!!!!


You obviously started younger than I did!

I took my Mom furniture shopping last weekend and I was dumb enough to complain to her about how old I felt because Chauncey (my daughter) was turning 30 this week. She replied, "I wouldn't worry about that...look how old my daughter is!"


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

susan said:


> i took my mom furniture shopping last weekend and i was dumb enough to complain to her about how old i felt because chauncey (my daughter) was turning 30 this week. She replied, "i wouldn't worry about that...look how old my daughter is!"


z i n g!!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Brianna, you DO NOT look 29. Not at all. 

Rae, I would say you are 25.

I'm 23, as I have stated. My SO loves kitties, always has.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

@ 38 I'm wedged there in the middle of the age range it seems..... leaning towards the older side ;P


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

My boyfriend says he prefers dogs, but I've seen the way he cradles those little bundles of feline fur- he is a cat man! But, this does bode well- one day I'll remind him of his love for dogs and we can add a canine to our brood! All his idea of course  However, he is much more likely to be found attached to his Playstation than be chatting about "his beautiful girls". 

I'm 23 as well! How exciting to see so many people in their 20s! My boyfriend is 26 and we have two gorgeous girlies (the cats!) aged 2 years 3 months, and 18 months old. 

And I have to say- I just LOVE MowMow, I love his name and every time I see his little face I just melt!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Rae, I would say you are 25.


Wow, first guesser got it right! Hehe


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Brianna, you DO NOT look 29. Not at all.


I get that a _lot_. If you saw pictures of me from when I was 16, I look exactly the same as I do now..._exactly_. In fact, I still get carded for alcohol and the occasional rated-R movie...XD


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Abbie said:


> And I have to say- I just LOVE MowMow, I love his name and every time I see his little face I just melt!


Awww, thank you. He's good at it and manipulates me constantly with that face.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

You're welcome, and so is Mr Mow. I bet he does use his rather innocent looking face to get his own way, who could resist those big eyes?!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

My hubby is a total cat person... He never had them growing up because of his allergies, but he must have grown out of them at some point in time because he has no problems with Rowdy and Malley. 26 female here , also suprised at the amount of 20somethings on this board.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

In my house, we are 6 females 

Humans:
Me - 42
Oldest daughter - 22
Youngest daughter - 6

Cats:
Egypt - 3
Azalia - 2
Lacey - 10 months


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm a guy and I'm a better cat parent than any of you wimmins. I can tell because I have the 2 best kitties in the world.

The guy down the hall at work has 9 count, 'em 9 kitties. We're both heterosexual. I know other guys in the building who own cats most just keep it quiet.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm amazed how everyone around here is mostly about my age or younger! I'm 24, I turn 25 in July. Although... if you consider I was three months premature, I'm even younger! My best friend is six months older than me and she teases me that we'd never have met if I was born in November (I'd have been in a different grade), so it all works out.



BryanOwnee said:


> Please don't steal. You would break my heart.


Aww, but your kitty is so pretty. I guess you realise I never did get around to stealing your cat. I thought about it, but instead I ate some sushi, played some Wii & PS3 games and called it a night, haha.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm another young'un: 25, and my hardcore cat-loving husband is 26. 

He was the one who persuaded me to get cats. He LOVES those cats so much. He often refers to them his babies or his daughter and sons (we don't have human kiddos yet). He doesn't post on here himself, but whenever we have a question about our cats or they do something noteworthy, he asks "are you going to post about it on CatForum?" and then "what did CatForum say?"

Coda- 1 yr 4 months, female
Allegro- 1 yr 4 months, male
Forte- 1 yr 1 month, male


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Since this has turned somewhat into an age thread. You all can call me Dad and some I will entertain the title of Grandpa.:lol: I will be 57 in a few months.
I was amazed at how young the members are here. At the other cat forum I am active in, the majority are 40+. 
It will be interesting to get the younger generation's views on postings.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

It'll come as a shock to many of you, I'm sure, but I am of the female persuasion. :mrgreen:

This is a very informative thread! It's cool putting a gender and an age to the CF personalities I've come to know so well. :love2

I am 45 and currently too busy for an SO. Three of my cats are 4.5 year old siblings (Allen, Rachel & Meghan), one is 3.5 years old (Ralph), and the last two are 2.5 year old siblings (Spencer & Heather).

AC


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I've already admitted my age (44 in April), but I neglected to mention the ages of my kitties.

*Midnight* - 6 yrs old. She will be 7 on September 9th.**
*Star* (Midnight's son) - 5 yrs. old. He will be 6 years old on June 9th.
*Lucky* (Midnight's son) - 5 yrs. old. He, like Star, will be 6 years on June 9th.
*Smokey* - When we took him in, we had no idea of his lineage. Going on his size and how he acted, we figured he was an older kitten, probably about 8 or 9 months old. When I took him to be neutered, the vet said that he was probably closer to a year, or slightly older, but she did give him the birthdate of March 23, 2009.


** I never really knew Midnight's actual birthday, but from Midnight's previous "owner" had told me, and from what I observed of Midnight when I used to visit her when she lived with the other person, Midnight was about about 3 months old (December) when I first met her. Midnight and her two siblings stayed with "those people" until they moved out in April. They left all three cats when they moved. I don't know what happened to Midnight's sister and brother, but I saw Midnight hanging around the apartment that she used to live in about a month after her people left. I took her in around May 27, 2005. Two weeks later, on June 9, 2005, she gave birth to four kittens. Two were stillborn (the first and third kitten), but two survived (the second kitten, Star, and the fourth kitten, Lucky). Since I knew that she was probably born sometime in September, so I decided to give her the birthdate of September 9, 2004.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

From what I learned in college biology classes, I am female. LOL  I'll be 24 at the end of next May. Pumpkin just turned 1 yr two weekends ago. Simone will be 1 this Cinco de Mayo, which is very fitting since I am part Mexican


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I am the proud owner of a Y chromosome. I am also a fan of seal pointed cats


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

You'll have to research my age but my weight is 178 lbs


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am headed to official crazy cat lady status. I am a spinster. I will be 38 this month. I have two precious cat babies, Mimi, age 3, and Caroline, age, 4. Both rescues. We live in a studio apartment in upstate New York. :2kitties


----------



## JohnMT (Jun 30, 2010)

Crazy cat guy here.. 7 indoor cat. My parents have 10, and my sister has 8 along with a dog. So I guess we are crazy cat family


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

chick here  even if I get called oliver lol. really should have thought my forum name through


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Olivers-Slave said:


> chick here  even if I get called oliver lol. really should have thought my forum name through


You can put your name (or whatever you would like to be called) in your signature. That is what I did, though my user name is similar to my name


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

raecarrow said:


> You can put your name (or whatever you would like to be called) in your signature. That is what I did, though my user name is similar to my name


oh super smart, I'm going to do that now


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Olivers-Slave said:


> oh super smart, I'm going to do that now


YAY for Catherine!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I have an orange boy,Percy. We share a boss bachelor pad.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I care for about 30 stray cats and have adopted one of them. Everyone around me believes it's only natural that I devote myself to cats because I have no children, I'm in my late forties and I'm a _woman_.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

Hiya! I am a lady (or so I'd like to think hehehe) and I am going to be 31 this yr:crazy
My lil gal is 5mths I also have 2 human babes that are going to be 1 and 2 in 3 weeks!!:love2


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> Hello,
> I believe majority on this forum are ladies. I'm a guy. Are here more men on this forum? Just curious.


Hey can a mod plz add a poll to this thread? It'd be interesting to see the breakdown. And I'll bet there are at least a few men here, including myself.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

toll_booth said:


> Hey can a mod plz add a poll to this thread? It'd be interesting to see the breakdown. And I'll bet there are at least a few men here, including myself.


I'd like to see a poll, too. And add age buckets along with gender (younger than 20; 20 - 29; 30 - 39; 40 - 49, 50 or older)!

I know the mods sometimes get swamped just trying to keep up with managing the forum threads, maybe BryanOwnee would like to start a new thread with a poll?

AC


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't see the need for a poll. It would only reflect the members who are active for these couple of weeks. In another month, when more people have joined, it would be moot.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a female and I'll be turning 19 in December.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

male, 43, four cats, all females ranging in age from 17 to 1.5 years


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, I am laughing so hard right now, and I have to share my stupidity with everyone on the forum!



Sinatra-Butters said:


> Brianna, you DO NOT look 29. Not at all.


THATS BECAUSE I'M NOT!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I forgot how old I was! Seriously, I just figured it out. I'm 28! XD

Apparently, I feel older than I really am! :jump


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> Ok, I am laughing so hard right now, and I have to share my stupidity with everyone on the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably should not have admitted that....!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

swimkris said:


> You probably should not have admitted that....!


I had to. It was so stupid of me, that I simply had to share. XD


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> I had to. It was so stupid of me, that I simply had to share. XD




You could have just been 29 twice; afterall, my mom is 29 for the 16th year now!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

swimkris said:


> You could have just been 29 twice; afterall, my mom is 29 for the 16th year now!


Hehe! XD

I could have been. Once May 29th comes around and I'm in that little members birthday list, everyone will see 29 next to my name anyways. Thank goodness it didn't take ME till then to figure it out!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> Hehe! XD
> 
> I could have been. Once May 29th comes around and I'm in that little members birthday list, everyone will see 29 next to my name anyways. Thank goodness it didn't take ME till then to figure it out!


OMG we have the same birthday!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

swimkris said:


> OMG we have the same birthday!!


No way! That is so fun!!!!  arty


----------



## cushman350 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm a 60 yo retire railroad conductor turned cat whisperer, lovum, they are so interesting, I rescued 30 in the last 4 years and bonded with 28, raised their litters and socialized all but three wild kittens that stayed around but never allowed the touch or even the approach. I'm catly insane at this point.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Well I am female and 40 but people say I look younger. =^..^=


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

swimkris said:


> OMG we have the same birthday!!


Me too! 
And my mom is May 28th and my boyfriend May 31st. Clearly the end of May is the best!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> Me too!
> And my mom is May 28th and my boyfriend May 31st. Clearly the end of May is the best!


That's so funny! I wonder how many others share our birthday? In high-school all my friend's birthdays were in the winter except my best friend, and then in college it was the reverse. I'd never met anyone with my exact same birthday though


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I've never met anyone with my same birthday either, but to have two of you on the same forum is really cool! 

I always loved the end of May when I was younger. My brother's birthday was May 21st, my Dalmatian's was May 23rd, and then mine on the 29th. We used to throw the biggest parties for the three of us.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I am 31 yrs old and female. My boyfriend and I are crazy about our 3 kitties. 

Miso - 2 yrs and 9 month (Male)
Besos - 1 yrs and 7 months (Female)
Yoshi - 6 month (Male)


----------

